

Show HN: glipho.com, social macroblogging - wodlander
http://glipho.com/#

======
mikecane
I have a WordPress blog. I have a Twitter account. I don't see what this would
do for me.

~~~
and3rs
I've had a Wordpress blog for ages and wasn't getting hardly any recognition
for what I wrote. 1 or 2 comments here and there, but that's about the most is
get from it. I do like Wordpress and the sense of individuality about it, but
glipho has everything it does and doesn't. I joined glipho a couple of months
back and you can see the community of bloggers, writers and readers
interacting waaaay more then I've seen on my Wordpress blog. Plus, all I have
to do is WRITE, I don't have to worry about anything else which is what I
think ALL writers NEED.

I love reading, what's your blog mike? :)

~~~
jongos
This logic works until scale, then it's the same 'signal to noise' problem all
social networks have. Tumblr, Wordpress, and Blogger all claimed to help build
communities around user content at one point...and now Quora is throwing its
hat in the ring. I use all four for blogging and rarely get any attention I
didn't create the old fashioned way (self-promotion).

I think what's been built here is cool and wish you the best, I'm just
doubtful that the proposed value prop allows Glipho to differentiate from the
pack.

